# Tuto: Hotmail sous mail avec MacfreePop ! ! !



## greggorynque (18 Septembre 2008)

* J'ai ai marre...* On passe notre temps à reexpliquer ça tout le temps ici alors que toutes les réponses sans dans le topic, voici un tuto complet qu'on trouvais partout mais bon ....

Je demanderais aux modos de ne pas fusionner les fils qu'on puisse:
1- faire des fils séparés pour MFP et HttpMail
2- avoir des épinglés corrects avec le tuto en première page pour gagner BEAUCOUP de temps

MacFreePop's pour les Mega-Nuls
Et pas la peine de parler d'HttpMail ici

*1-* Télécharger MacFreePops (cliquez sur le truc bleu la)

*2-* Mettez ce qui se trouve dans le .dmg (si vous ne savez pas ce qu'est un dmg je ne peux rien pour vous) dans votre dossier Application

*3-* Ouvrez macfreepop

*4-* Cliquez sur les cases et remplissez les champs comme suit:







hop, 2ème ongler maintenant






ne touchez PAS au 3ème onglet, et cliquez sur la petite flèch avant "extra option"






*5- *Normalement, macfreepop s'est fermé, c'est normal et si ce n'est pas le cas, oubliez les mails et appelez la poste

*6-* Ouvrez mail

*7-* Paramétrez votre compte comme suit (pour voir en grand cliquer sur l'image de l'écran  )
 



 
*8- *Quittez mail

*9-* Allez dans votre compte hotmail et paramétrer le en interface classique et en anglais (English)

Vous limiterez ainsi les soucis éventuels

*10-* Lancez Mail

*11- *Relevez votre courier

*12-* Si ça ne marche pas, refaite l'intégralité du tutorial (et pas la peine de poster pour dire que cela ne marche pas) et quand ça marchera (car ce sera le cas) , venez me faire un gros bisou (je prend les coups de boule)...


----------



## sti (4 Octobre 2008)

tu as oublier me marquer qu il faut faire les update avant de lancer "freepop service" de manière à avoir la version 2.7


----------



## BS0D (4 Octobre 2008)

not bad, thank you greg


----------



## dqmien (12 Octobre 2008)

Merci énormément


----------



## DeepDark (13 Octobre 2008)

Reste plus qu'à l'épingler


----------



## loukoum42 (13 Octobre 2008)

*le 9-Allez dans votre compte hotmail et paramétrer le en interface classique et en anglais (English)
*
On fait ça comment , j'ai pas trouvé 
Je suis un peu boulet 
merci


----------



## greggorynque (25 Novembre 2008)

On ne le fait plus, Hotmail est passé a 100% sur la nouvelle interface, mais MFP la gère impeccablement maintenant !

Si un modérateur traine dans le coin, est il possible de me donner le pouvoir d'éditer tout le temps mon sujet ? et si non, de supprimer le point numéro 9 !


*EDIT IMPORTANT:*

Parfois (mais très rarement) il m'est arrivé de recevoir des mails buggés, vides et impossible a supprimer sans doute (pas sur) dus à MFP. Pour les supprimer, cliquez sur le message et faite pomme (cmd) + X


----------



## michoko_75 (25 Novembre 2008)

greggorynque je te félicite pour ton turo, je l'ai suivi et ça marche (bon, pas du 1er coup mais je ne crois plus au père noel non plus!!)
Merci encore! 

Par contre moi j'ai deux trucs bizarres:
- j'ai fait l'update de Macfreepops et malgré cela à chaque fois j'ai le message comme quoi "an update is available" .. bizarre
- mail a commencé à importer mes (très très nombreux ) mails de Hotmail mais je pensais que les mails seraient copiés dans mail or ils sont effacés de hotmail, ce qui ne m'arrange pas trop. .
J'ai cherché mais pas trouvé de case à désactiver, peut être n'est ce tout simplement pas possible?:hein:
Et je recois parfois le même mail en import 2 voire 3 fois
Et ça n'importe pas les Folders dans hotmail non plus. Oui je me doute de ce que vous pensez d'hotmail  mais bon j'ai la même adresse depuis 10 ans donc en changer c'est un peu galère..
Bref même si je reçois mes nouveaux messages je me demande si ce n'était pas plus simple d'aller consulter mes mails sous hotmail direct sur Safari...

Est ce qu'autres switcher ont constaté la même chose?
Bonne journée et merci encore pour ce super forum!


----------



## Matt82 (25 Novembre 2008)

Il faut que tu choisisses de ne pas supprimer les mails sur le serveur.


----------



## michoko_75 (25 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Il faut que tu choisisses de ne pas supprimer les mails sur le serveur.


excuse moi Matt82 mais en fait de tête dans le paramétrage Comptes sous mail (je n'ai pas mon macbook sous la main) il me semble que dans les options en face de "supprimer le mail du serveur" j'avais 'de suite', dans une semaine, dans un mois mais pas "jamais"...  c'est bien de cet écran dont tu parlais? Merci!


----------



## greggorynque (25 Novembre 2008)

michoko_75 a dit:


> excuse moi Matt82 mais en fait de tête dans le paramétrage Comptes sous mail (je n'ai pas mon macbook sous la main) il me semble que dans les options en face de "supprimer le mail du serveur" j'avais 'de suite', dans une semaine, dans un mois mais pas "jamais"...  c'est bien de cet écran dont tu parlais? Merci!



ca c'est dans les parametre de MAIL normaux, tu va dans compte, avancé et tu décoche la 3eme case 

Dommage pour tes mails supprimés quand même...


----------



## michoko_75 (25 Novembre 2008)

ah pétard ... pourquoi je n'ai pas pensé à décocher la case, hein? trop tard à présent, sauf si je me réachemine les mails..
Merci encore de ton aide!


----------



## Holeso (7 Décembre 2008)

salut!

le tuto est nikel
par contre dans la configuration dans mail quel serveur on rentre quand on est nomade...
j'explique je suis toujours en wi-fi, que ce soit chez mes parents, chez ma copine, chez moi ou chez mes potes, ou à l'uni. c'est jamais le même FAI...

donc je ne sais pas quel serveur d'envoi choisir 
une idée??

thanks!

a+


----------



## greggorynque (7 Décembre 2008)

ben malheureusement il faut changer a chaque fois, mais vu que ca ne sert que pour l'envoi .....

Tu pourras toujours relever tes mails de partout !


----------



## Holeso (7 Décembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> ben malheureusement il faut changer a chaque fois, mais vu que ca ne sert que pour l'envoi .....
> 
> Tu pourras toujours relever tes mails de partout !


arf never mind

merci en tout cas pour le tuto!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour  ce tuto, j'ai enfin réussi à faire marcher hotmail dans mail. Plus besoin de passer par le site web de hotmail pour voir mon courrier.


----------



## greggorynque (8 Décembre 2008)

cool content que ca marche pour vous aussi ! ! !


----------



## odm (8 Décembre 2008)

salut à tous. Je ne sais pas si je poste au bon endroit étant donné que le tuto est nickel, (c'est grace à cela que j'ai pu me servir de cette application pendant un certain temps).

seulement voilà, j'ai un big probleme depuis quelques temps avec macfreepops et je ne trouve pas la solution.
ma config : os 10.4.11
macfreepops 2.5

Tout est bien paramétré mais impossible de lancer le service. 

Lorsque je veux faire une mise à jour, il la fait. Je relance le soft et c'est comme si je n'avais rien fait. Il me repropose la meme mise a jour (de freepops 0.2.8)

j'ai essayé une recherche sur mon ordi de config.lua et de hotmail.lua et il ne les trouve pas.

lorsque je clique sur Plugs-ins il affiche un message d'erreur : "an exception of class NilObjectException was not handled. The application must shut down" puis quitte.

j'ai essayé de reinitialiser le logiciel via son menu. J'ai essayé de le désinstaller avec appZapper, de le retelecharger sur le site et de le reinstaller.

Rien n'y fait   

HELLLLLLLLLP !!!


----------



## holdup31 (8 Décembre 2008)

Salut à tous
J'ai aussi un problème, concernant l'envoi de mail.
Je suis sous léopard et j'ai télécharger la dernière MAJ de MFP. J'ai suivi l'installation complète que j'ai répété plusieurs fois, comme indiqué, avant de poster ici.
Je reçois donc mes mails, mais impossible d'en faire partir un seul. Je suis chez télé2 et suis encore sous hotmail.com, est-ce que cela pose un problème ?
Merci


----------



## doky (8 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir, j ai suivi scrupuleusement la marche a suivre mais rien a faire...

J ai tèl. et mis a jour  MFP , inscrit et cocher toutes les bonnes case a la lettres près.
Par contre dans le tuto, "information du compte">"serveur d envoi"" je n ai pas la case en dessous "réglage du serveur". Mon probleme vient peut etre de la. 
Aussi je suis chez orange.
Merci par avance de vos conseils.


----------



## greggorynque (9 Décembre 2008)

Le serveur d'envoie dépend de votre opérateur, c'est SMTP.orange.fr (pour les abonnés orange) par exemple, vous trouverez facilement sur google


----------



## doky (9 Décembre 2008)

Merci mais ca pour moi c etait ok, par contre pas de case comme je disais pour regler le port...
De plus quand je lance "relever" j ai un bip et aucun message recu.
Pourtant j ai recommencer plusieurs fois l operation (pendant 1H)  , je ne vois pas ou ca bloque


----------



## greggorynque (9 Décembre 2008)

Mail a été mis a jour depuis mon tuto...

CLique sur la liste des serveurs d'envoi et fait modifier serveurs, tu trouveras ton bonheur (indice : onglet avancé  )


----------



## doky (9 Décembre 2008)

Oui, je l avais fait , j avais mis port 25 sans authentification.
Sinon ce n est pas le fait que mon add est en .com ??
Comment savoir si MFP fonctionne en fond ? (je l ai bien choisi dans les options de demarrage).
Je n ai pas besoin de parametrer ma livebox ?
Merci encore


----------



## holdup31 (14 Décembre 2008)

je n'arrive toujours pas à envoyer de mail avec mon adresse hotmail.com 
en plus, j'ai un message sans objet que je n'arrive pas à effacer......


----------



## bonpat (14 Décembre 2008)

Je suis impressionné. Ça a marché du premier coup.
Je m'attendais plutôt à 2 heures de galère et 10 minutes ont suffi.
Merci


----------



## phil_qc (15 Décembre 2008)

Salut !

Je veux juste dire merci ! Ça fonctionne super bien...

...ne pas oublier de choisir l'option "ouvrir à l'ouverture 
de session" pour l'application Macfreepops... ...nécessaire 
pour ne pas avoir a l'ouvrir (Macfreepops) manuellement 
à chaque fois qu'on allume l'ordinateur...

Merci encore !!

Philippe


----------



## doky (15 Décembre 2008)

Phil et Pat, vous avez une adresse en .com ? j ai toujours pas trouvé la solution ...

edit : j ai fait une mise a jour de MFP qui vient de regler le probleme  plus que 2500 message a DL 

(y a pas une option pour ne DL que les messages non lus ??)


----------



## bonpat (15 Décembre 2008)

doky a dit:


> y a pas une option pour ne DL que les messages non lus ??



Aucune idée.
Je faisais ces essais pour ma fille et n'ai pas l'intention d'utiliser mon adresse hotmail, ouverte pour l'occasion, plus longtemps.


----------



## bonpat (16 Décembre 2008)

Ce matin, j'ai fait les updates demandés par MacFreePOPs 2.5 et ça ne marche plus.
Je reçois systématiquement quand je check l'arrivée de mails, le message "The Pop server 17.0.0.1 rejected the password user bonpat@hotmail.fr".
J'ai bien entendu le bon de mot de passe qui fonctionnait hier. Je l'ai re-rentré mais rien n'y fait.
J'ai supprimé le compte hotmail dans Mail et puis re-créé mais ça ne marche toujours pas non plus (toujours le même message concernant le mot de passe).

Si quelqu'un a une idée?

Je n'avais pas encore payé de contribution à MacFreePOPs (ouf!) en attendant de voir si cela marcherait pour ma fille. Est-ce pour cela que ça ne marche plus? En attendant ça ne me pousse pas à payer si au bout de 24h et un udate ça part déjà en c...

Faut-il désinstaller MacFreePOPs et l ré-installer?

Merci de votre aide et si vous avez rencontré les mêmes problèmes merci de le faire savoir.


----------



## bonpat (16 Décembre 2008)

bonpat a dit:


> Faut-il désinstaller MacFreePOPs et le ré-installer?



Je m'auto-réponds. 
J'ai ré-installé sans faire les update de ce matin 








(et en décochant la case pour les updates automatique) et ça fonctionne à nouveau.


----------



## greggorynque (16 Décembre 2008)

il peux arriver parfois que MFP cesse de fonctionner quelques jours (si hotmail est MAJ la mise a jour de MFP n'est pas forcement instantanée.

Mais dans l'ensemble ca marche plutot bien.

Pour holdup31 qui a un mail sans objet buggé, fait pomme + X dessus
Mais je suis gentil de te le dire c'était marqué a la page du tuto et tu l'a demandé comme a un chien...


----------



## phil_qc (17 Décembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> il peux arriver parfois que MFP cesse de fonctionner quelques jours (si hotmail est MAJ la mise a jour de MFP n'est pas forcement instantanée.
> 
> Mais dans l'ensemble ca marche plutot bien.
> 
> ...




oui, c'est ce qui m'arrive... Hotmail s'est maj et maintenant, plus rien ne fonctionne...
-impossible de se connecter au serveur 127.0.0.1... donc rien à faire tant que MacFreePop
n'a pas updaté aussi 

Quand ça marche, ça marche plutôt bien, mais bon, pas très fiable comme system...

Philippe


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

doky a dit:


> Merci mais ca pour moi c etait ok, par contre pas de case comme je disais pour regler le port...
> De plus quand je lance "relever" j ai un bip et aucun message recu.
> Pourtant j ai recommencer plusieurs fois l operation (pendant 1H)  , je ne vois pas ou ca bloque



Bonjour, pour moi, c'est le même problème, je sais que mail a récupéré mes messages hotmerd (je le vois de temps en temps en bas à gauche de la fenêtre dans "activité de mail" !) mais ils ne s'affichent pas dans ma boite de réception.:rateau:  Où se cachent ces messages ?


----------



## Tanglute (22 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Question: Je suis coincé au 7. Il n'y a pas dans la colonne "Compte" écrit Hotmail pour pouvoir le configurer... j'ai loupé une étape?

Merci


----------



## bonpat (22 Décembre 2008)

Tanglute a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Question: Je suis coincé au 7. Il n'y a pas dans la colonne "Compte" écrit Hotmail pour pouvoir le configurer... j'ai loupé une étape?
> 
> Merci



Il faut que tu créés le compte en appuyant sur le "+" en bas de la fenêtre des préférences de Mail...
Tu peux sauter un maximum d'étape de l'assistant de création de compte et revenir ensuite pour changer les paramètres du compte comme indiqués.


----------



## holdup31 (22 Décembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> il peux arriver parfois que MFP cesse de fonctionner quelques jours (si hotmail est MAJ la mise a jour de MFP n'est pas forcement instantanée.
> 
> Mais dans l'ensemble ca marche plutot bien.
> 
> ...





Encore une fois merci à greggorynque, tout refonctionne 
Désolé, mais je n'avais pas l'intention de froisser qui que ce soit !!!!!
Encore merci


----------



## tibeug (28 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour et bravo pour ce tuto,

A la première connexion, MFP m'a demandé le mot de passe du compte "hotmail" et après un ou deux arrêt/relance de mail, tout est maintenant nickel.
Merci et donc encore bravo.

Par contre, une petite question subsidiaire : ma femme (utilisatrice de hotmail depuis la nuit des temps ... et qui ne veut pas en bouger ... greuuhhh ) a créé de nombreux répertoires sur le serveur hotmail et y archive des mails depuis des années. Est-il possible de rapatrier ces répertoires et leur contenu sur le mac dans mail via MFP ou une autre appli?

Merci pour vos réponses.
tibeug


----------



## bonpat (28 Décembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> il peux arriver parfois que MFP cesse de fonctionner quelques jours (si hotmail est MAJ la mise a jour de MFP n'est pas forcement instantanée.
> 
> Mais dans l'ensemble ca marche plutot bien.



Oui, en effet ça remarche depuis quelques jours en ayant les MAJ installées.
Un grand merci.


----------



## greggorynque (29 Décembre 2008)

tibeug a dit:


> Bonjour et bravo pour ce tuto,
> 
> A la première connexion, MFP m'a demandé le mot de passe du compte "hotmail" et après un ou deux arrêt/relance de mail, tout est maintenant nickel.
> Merci et donc encore bravo.
> ...



Le seul moyen serait de rapatrier les mails des dossiers dans la boite principale, puis de les y reposer (galère je sais...)


----------



## holdup31 (31 Décembre 2008)

De nouvelles MAJ sont dispo pour MFP


----------



## obée (1 Janvier 2009)

je viens de suivre ce tuto  pcq je ne m'en sortais  pas et la ça marche.

Merci


----------



## Bibibear (2 Janvier 2009)

Merci beaucoup, ça marche impec !
Par contre c'est normal que ce soit super long ? Du genre parfois plus d'une minute pour télécharger un seul mail.


----------



## obée (10 Janvier 2009)

en admettant que cette boite de dialogue s'ouvre 






je dois faire comment ?  :s

EDIT:   je crois avoir lu la solution dans la page précédente du topic. c'est pcq macfreepop n'était pas configurer pour s'ouvrir à allumage de l'ordi.
j'espère que ce poste servira à k1k1 :s.


----------



## bonpat (14 Janvier 2009)

Dans les actualités du site Florian Innocente a écrit le 13.01.2009 que:


> Que ce soit depuis son Mac ou son iPhone il n'est plus nécessaire de payer, ou d'en passer par un navigateur, pour utiliser sa messagerie Hotmail (Windows Live). Microsoft en a libéré l'accès, rejoignant ainsi son concurrent Google qui le proposait déjà Gmail depuis longtemps. Les adresses de serveurs de réception et d'envoi sont pop3.live.com et smtp.live.com avec son adresse de courrier électronique comme identifiant de compte. Prochaine étape, l'IMAP ?



Cela implique-t-il que MacfreePop n'a plus d'intérêt?
J'ai fait un essai rapide qui n'a pas fonctionné. :mouais:
Cela marche-t-il pour vous? 

merci.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2009)

il y a déjà le   fil dédié
(ici c'est le tuto macfreepop)


et d'autres très recents (depuis le pop dans Mail)

sans doute mauvais réglage

voire desinsaller rmacfreepop  aussi


----------



## greggorynque (14 Janvier 2009)

A partir de maintenant, plus besoin de macfreepop, hotmail est accessible en pop comme toute boite au lettre habituelle !!!!

Si un modo pouvais clore ce topic, merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2009)

c'est pas fini du tout

perso je vous conseille de GARDER cette option tant que hotmail pop  ne marche pas  parfaitement

ce qui bien entendu n'est pas du tout le cas
( ce qui n'est pas une surprise)


----------



## obée (14 Janvier 2009)

*Hotmail enfin accessible en POP*
Par Bicus
Microsoft vient de rendre Hotmail compatible avec le protocole standard POP gratuitement ! Ce qui n'était réservé qu'aux comptes payants est maintenant accessible à tout le monde : Hotmail en pop3 gratuitement !

Les paramètres à remplir (dans Mail, par exemple) sont les suivants :
- Serveur de réception (POP) : pop3.live.com (port 995, le serveur requiert une authentification SSL)
- Serveur d'envoi (SMTP): smtp.live.com (port 25, le serveur requiert une authentification SSL)
- Nom d'utilisateur : Votre email complet @Live ou @Hotmail
- Mot de passe : Votre mot de passe Hotmail


----------



## Super Power (22 Janvier 2009)

Lol je viens de lire tout le topic et il fini comme ça mdr

Bref, je ne suis pas encore sur Mac mais mon iMac ne devrait pas tarder à arriver chez moi.

Le dernier message si dessus m'intéresse beaucoup car c'est uniquement mon compte hotmail.fr que j'utiliserai sur Mail.

Mon FAI est orange.

Devrais-je entrer les mêmes données que Obée  pour le Serveur de réception et le Serveur d'envoi ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## DeepDark (22 Janvier 2009)

Super Power a dit:


> Devrais-je entrer les mêmes données que Obée  pour le Serveur de réception et le Serveur d'envoi ?



Oui.



@ obée : t'es en retard


----------



## Super Power (22 Janvier 2009)

Merci !!


----------



## Super Power (30 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir, j'ai fait exactement ça, il reçoit bien les mails mais lorsque j'en envois un il ne part pas. smtp rejette mon adresse hotmail. Il y a-t-il une solution pour arranger ça ?

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## phoenix88 (31 Janvier 2009)

J'ai un problème identique: il me dit que pop3.live.com refuse mon mot de passe de mon adresse hotmail.com (qui pourtant est correct).

Et si je comprends bien, utiliser pop3.live.com ne nécessite plus MFP?


Sinon, si je fais selon le tuto de Greg, c'est magnifique: je reçois. Par contre, impossible d'envoyer. Je suis en Belgique, mon FAI est belgacom et l'adresse est relay.secure-mail.be
Ensuite, il me dit que ladresse de l'expéditeur a été rejetée par le serveur relay.secure-mail.be

Je comprends plus rien...


----------



## phil_qc (3 Février 2009)

Merci ! 

pop3 avec hotmail ça marche super bien pour moi...
...adresse .com de plus de 12 ans... à dieu (pas tant 
que ça) MacFreePop !!

Philippe


----------



## phoenix88 (16 Février 2009)

UP! 

(s'il-vous-plait )


----------



## phoenix88 (22 Février 2009)

Nom de Zeus!!!!
CA MAAAAAAARCHEEEEEEE! YIIIIHA!
J'avais juste besoin d'être un peu patient pour que ce soit disponible en Belgique. C'était sûrement ça!


P.S. Merci quand même


----------



## patoss92 (17 Mars 2009)

MERCI sa y est j'ai enfin réussi

en revanche faudrait modifier un peu le premier post car il ma fait trop galéer, étant donné qu'il n'est pas à jour, il faut donc lire ton les pages du topic.

merci encore


----------



## DeepDark (17 Mars 2009)

patoss92 a dit:


> MERCI sa y est j'ai enfin réussi
> 
> en revanche faudrait modifier un peu le premier post car il ma fait trop galéer, étant donné qu'il n'est pas à jour, il faut donc lire ton les pages du topic.
> 
> merci encore




Il n'est plus à jour puisqu'on en a plus besoin 

http://forums.macg.co/4968373-post49.html


Et bienvenue


----------



## sebko (2 Avril 2009)

YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS ENFIN.
Par contre il est vrai qu' on pourrait supprimé la première page car je suis resté sur le premié tuto 1 heure  enfin bon content.
Merci;


----------



## cheb (15 Août 2010)

Merci greggorynque ! Et un point disco ! Un !

J'ai paramétré avec Yahoo.*com* et cela marche super !

Par contre : quelle sécurité de passer par macfreepops ? (confidentialité des données transitant par pop ?)


----------

